# occasional wretching



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi all,

Rosie has thrown up occasionally (most often when she had giardia as a younger pup). She also occasionally wretches without bringing anything much up. When I say occasionally, I mean every 2 weeks maybe? The reason I'm concerned about it is because of the earlier thread on bloat. She does not seem to be in distress or to have any other signs of bloat when she is doing it (it's most often at night, she gets up once, does it, and then comes back to bed seeming perfectly content), but I worry that it's a sign of some kind of predisposition to later problems. Do other dogs of this breed up-chuck and/or wretch with some regularity? It isn't like she isn't eating twigs and all kinds of irritating debris...

Thanks, Sarah


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

yep our Purdey does like yours every two weeks or so, she did it last night and like you say they're not bothered by it but you are!!! Maybe this is a V trait???


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Catan will from time to time. It seems to be most often just before a meal so I figure it's when he has an empty stomach and is very hungry.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Kian used to do this often at one point. He would wretch up bile and hten lick it up :-X

Maybe it's one of those quirky Vizsla traits.

Try putting some plain boiled rice in her food and maybe some boiled chicken.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Okay, sounds like it's normal, good to hear. Could be partly because the V's like to eat so much non-food debris (paper, twigs, reeds off of a broom or dustpan, goose poop--nevermind, I'm starting to repeat what I said in the other two threads, don't get me started...).


----------

